# Hedgie Wallet at Target



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's not my fault! I HAD to go to Target! :lol:

But while I was there, I noticed this adorable hard sided wallet & simply HAD to have it!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

:lol: Very nice


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah, love it! Now I have to go to Target...thanks PJ!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG I want it!! So cute.

Why are there no Target's in Canada


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Target is coming to Canada. A bunch of the Fields and Zellers stores are becoming Targets.

BUT....I want that wallet!!! LOL


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, as much as I want Target here, I hate that we are loosing Zellers. It's also not fair to the Zellers employees as Target is taking over the store, but all the employees will loose their jobs.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

great. now i _have_ to go to target :lol:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Yeah, as much as I want Target here, I hate that we are loosing Zellers. It's also not fair to the Zellers employees as Target is taking over the store, but all the employees will loose their jobs.


I agree with that. I also hate that Canada is selling our companies to the US...


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So cute! I've actually been looking for a new wallet...


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

totally just bought one haha
even cuter in person!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I just bought one! Thanks for the tip


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Haha target is going to run out of wallets after all of us :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad that others like it too!

You guys all make me buy too many things...cute, hedgie things...


----------

